

Your telltale video camera shake can identify you - Houshalter
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22429992.600-your-telltale-video-camera-shake-can-identify-you.html

======
jschwartzi
I might also be worried about the 12 percent of people who were wrongly
identified. I wonder how large that number might be when generalized to the
entire populace?

